# MAC Virgin



## Mugged (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello all, I'm thinking of buying an MACBOOK Air when I visit the States in September.

I'm sorry if this is a really dumb question, but other than a couple of keys being in a different position and needing to get a UK powerpack, is there anything else I should be aware of bringing it back to use in the UK?

Also does anyone have any experience with the Air, is it any good?

Thanks for any kind of response, even if to tell me how stupid I am


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

There is no such thing as a stupid question.

The MacBook Air is remarkable for its size. And that's about it. It's not terribly powerful (compared to other, more full-bodied laptops), and the fact that there is no optical drive in it would be maddening to me (yes, you can get the external one, and you can wifi link to one in another [compatibly-equipped] computer--but I'd rather just be able to stick a DVD in the thing to begin with).

The Alt, Control and Windows keys are laid out differently, but that shouldn't prove too much of a learning curve, I reckon, at least not while within the MacOS. It might cause some problems if you plan on running Windows on this machine--at least on the outset.

Personally, I would go with a 15" MacBook Pro over a MacBook Air 99.999999 (repeating) percent of the time over a MacBook Air. Bigger screen (if memory serves), better graphics processor, more horsepower, optical drive built-in, etc., etc.

As a first foray into the world of ultra-thin laptops, this is a worthy beast, but when compared to other machines on the market (be they Windows-only or Apple-built) it simply doesn't stand up in any categories other than "wow" factor and size/weight.

I'm not going to venture a guess as to what you'll need to consider, regardless of which direction you go, for the AC adapter. Something tells me that it'll be additional to whatever comes with whatever you decide.

That said, _do_ consider a Mac laptop--there are a host of advantages in so doing, not the least of which is the ability to natively run the Mac OS and whatever (modern) version(s) of Windows you need to run. But go with something that's going to give you more bang for the buck (unless form factor is your only consideration).


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I too would recommend against an Air, but if you do decide to buy one, make sure you'll be ok connectivity-wise, since there are only three little ports on it.


----------



## TD912 (Jun 23, 2008)

If you are looking for an extremely portable thin and lightweight laptop, the MacBook Air is the obvious choice.

If you are looking for more power and a more connectivity (ethernet, DVD/CD, firewire, etc.), the MacBook Pro would be a better choice.

Both run OS X well, except the Air has a slower processor and integrated graphics. The Pro is heavier (5.4lb./2.45kg vs. 3lb./1.34kg), but has a faster processor and a dedicated graphics card (NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT vs. Intel Integrated).

It all depends on what you want in a laptop.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Just as a note... none of the software "I" want to use works with Lepoard 10.5 as of yet... very dissapointing

quick examples...

Nikon camera control pro 2

Garmin nav software

Delmore nav software...

connects to my PC based linksy router/internet just fine but so what... I have 4 computers that do that...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Camera Control works on Leopard. 

I'm not sure what certain piece of Garmin software you are referring to, but they have unit software and mapping programs for the Mac.

I give up looking around DeLorme's site.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

ferrija1 said:


> Camera Control works on Leopard.
> 
> I'm not sure what certain piece of Garmin software you are referring to, but they have unit software and mapping programs for the Mac.
> 
> I give up looking around DeLorme's site.


According to the techs I have spoken with at all three of them... Nikon Garmin and DeLorme....

their software will *not* work with Leopard 10.5.1 ...they are all working on it...


----------



## Mugged (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow, great responses - thanks!

There is no reason in wanting an ultra light/thin laptop, as it's not my work laptop but permanently sits at home. 

So by the sound of it, I'm better going for something like the 15" MacBook Pro. Do I have worry about purchasing it from the States to use in the UK, i.e. we have higher voltage in the Uk and I don't want to blow the thing up! Again, sorry if a dumb question!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

buck52 said:


> According to the techs I have spoken with at all three of them... Nikon Garmin and DeLorme....
> 
> their software will *not* work with Leopard 10.5.1 ...they are all working on it...


http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/ProductDetail.page?pid=25366
Click on Tech Specs.....

You should be fine buying a MacBook Pro. It can use a power source with anywhere from 100 to 240 volts and anyways I don't think there is any difference between the US and UK MB Pro.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

ferrija1 said:


> http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/ProductDetail.page?pid=25366
> Click on Tech Specs.....


I guess they worked on it faster than I thought they would...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

ferrija1 said:


> Ok.


Thanks... it was about a month ago when I talked to the Nikon tech and he gave no promise of when they might make it work with 10.5.1...

give me something to do tonight...see if I can make the mac fire the camera...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Cool. :up: I didn't know you had a Mac, what model is it?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

ferrija1 said:


> Cool. :up: I didn't know you had a Mac, what model is it?


It's a MacBook Air... I know I probably should have gone with something else but I liked the sleek design

I wanted to try a Mac and use it to remotely run my camera as well as either a Garmin or DeLorme nav software program...

I'm going to contact them again and see if they are now supporting 10.5.1


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, so how do you like it?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

It's very different... It appears to be very nicely made... It seems to come with way to much crap just like a windows machine but I'm still just playing with it...

I'm trying to get through to Nikon because this site says it is still not supporting 10.5.1

"D2X/D2HS/D2XS support wireless LAN when used with the WT-2.
Windows Vista support currently not available Intel Mac: only Mac OS 10.4.9 supported "

http://imaging.nikon.com/products/imaging/lineup/software/control_pro2/index.htm

yet this site says it has been added...

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/31979


----------



## TD912 (Jun 23, 2008)

What "crap" are you talking about? iPhoto, iMovie, GarageBand, etc. are all full-featured, not some stupid trial-ware. The only thing that might be a trial is MS Office.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

TD912 said:


> What "crap" are you talking about? iPhoto, iMovie, GarageBand, etc. are all full-featured, not some stupid trial-ware. The only thing that might be a trial is MS Office.


thanks for constructive comments...

The whole taskbar...that is what I call it... only because that is what windows calls it... is full of icons ... that are useless to me...as I said just like the newer Microshaft operating systems...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Once you start to use them and explore their capabilities they become quite meaningful.


----------



## TD912 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, of course these opinions are coming from Macs user, so they are a bit biased...


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

buck52 said:


> The whole taskbar...that is what I call it... only because that is what windows calls it... is full of icons ... that are useless to me...as I said just like the newer Microshaft operating systems...


Hi Buck52! 

Check this out: Customize the Dock.


----------



## Ars03 (Jul 8, 2008)

if you're going to buy a macbook air, make sure you purchase a warranty that covers accidental damage from the retail store that you buy it from and make sure that the warranty is covered in europe. bestbuy has an international number that will reimburse the cost of repairs or the worth of the laptop for their international customers..

and if someone is going to reply to this and say something mean about bestbuy or other retail stores and their optional warranties, please dont. optional warranties are a waste of money for techs who can do most of the repair work themselves and its usually techs who arrogantly insult such warranties and display napoleon dynamite characteristics while insulting the said warranties. if you're not a tech, lots of accidents and mishaps can happen to your laptop, especially if it is extra think and extra light weight.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Arseman03 said:


> if you're going to buy a macbook air, make sure you purchase a warranty that covers accidental damage from the retail store that you buy it from and make sure that the warranty is covered in europe. bestbuy has an international number that will reimburse the cost of repairs or the worth of the laptop for their international customers..
> 
> and if someone is going to reply to this and say something mean about bestbuy or other retail stores and their optional warranties, please dont. optional warranties are a waste of money for techs who can do most of the repair work themselves and its usually techs who arrogantly insult such warranties and display napoleon dynamite characteristics while insulting the said warranties. if you're not a tech, lots of accidents and mishaps can happen to your laptop, especially if it is extra think and extra light weight.


sounds like you're a warranty salesperson...  

I'm not a tech and I didn't buy any optional warranty... I guess shame on me...


----------



## Ars03 (Jul 8, 2008)

actually, im brown and brown people are usually very stubborn about buying the warranties. my dad is off the boat brown and never bought a warranty until a TV he purchased crapped out in just a little over a year

if i buy a warranty on a macbook pro and plan my "accidents" appropriately, i can get a new macbook pro every 2 - 3 years and ONLY have to pay the price of a new warranty.


----------



## Mugged (Jan 10, 2006)

Presumably if I visit an Apple store (believe it we've just started to get them here in the UK now!) and ask for a european warranty, we should be ok? 

Also voltage wise, we are 240v here in the UK, so again I think we're ok. We can save £400 by buying whilst on holiday, so that's one return flight!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Arseman03 said:


> actually, im brown and brown people are usually very stubborn about buying the warranties. my dad is off the boat brown and never bought a warranty until a TV he purchased crapped out in just a little over a year


I have absolutely no clue what you are trying to say... * im brown and brown people *... means nothing to me


----------



## Ars03 (Jul 8, 2008)

brown = indian/pakistani/desi


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Arseman03 said:


> brown = indian/pakistani/desi


If that's the case ...take your comments somewhere else... dope

I'm out of this thread before I say something that would no doubt get me booted...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Arseman03 said:


> actually, im brown and brown people are usually very stubborn about buying the warranties. my dad is off the boat brown and never bought a warranty until a TV he purchased crapped out in just a little over a year
> 
> if i buy a warranty on a macbook pro and plan my "accidents" appropriately, i can get a new macbook pro every 2 - 3 years and ONLY have to pay the price of a new warranty.


Yes, and in 2 - 3 years, your MacBook Pro will be outdated, and no, they won't give you a new model.


----------



## TD912 (Jun 23, 2008)

Warranties are almost never worth the money. There's always a few people who end up spilling coffee, dropping it, or whatever, but that rarely happens to a person who takes good care of their laptop.

And with most warranties, 99.9% of the time they give you refurbished/old equipment, not new stuff. Read the fine print.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

TD912 said:


> Warranties are almost never worth the money. There's always a few people who end up spilling coffee, dropping it, or whatever, but that rarely happens to a person who person who takes good care of their laptop.
> 
> And with most warranties, 99.9% of the time they give you refurbished/old equipment, not new stuff. Read the fine print.


But when it comes to laptops, specifically Macs, the warranties are definitely worth it.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

ferrija1 said:


> But when it comes to laptops, specifically Macs, the warranties are definitely worth it.


Why...


----------



## TD912 (Jun 23, 2008)

Apple's warranties don't cover accidental damage, like drops and spills anyway. Only defective parts.

I like using Macs, but I find that even Apple's warranty, well, sucks.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

buck52 said:


> Why...


AppleCare:

They'll answer any questions you have about OS X, which is great if your new to Macs. I've called them before and had my question answered in less than 5 minutes.  :up:

They'll replace bad parts (of course).

They're quick, polite, and actually get your problems solved.

If you complain enough, they'll even fix a computer with accidental damage. They're very cautious about maintaining a good image in the public eye and try to avoid all the complications they can.


----------



## Ars03 (Jul 8, 2008)

ferrija1 said:


> Yes, and in 2 - 3 years, your MacBook Pro will be outdated, and no, they won't give you a new model.


thats not true, with best buy, they try to service it, and if they cant service it, or if the cost of repair is more than the worth of the laptop, OR if its the 4th time they have to send it to the service center, they keep your original one at the service center and tell you to come in and pick out a new one. at best buy, at any given time, there is only ONE model of the macbook pro available, the newest model, and thats what you get to pick. if you go with the 2499 version but your original one was 1999, you pay the difference, regardless of which version you get, all you have to do is get the replacement and buy a new accidental damage warranty on it and repeat the process in 2 or 3 more years.

as for the other guy's comment about used/refurbished items; such is true for ipods but not true for laptops.

all you have to do is simply be smart about how to plan your visits back to the store for service and NOT have an attitude.

the accidental damage warranty from best buy is worth it, anything within reasonable limits is covered. by reasonable, i mean if you leave your head phone jack on your keyboard, shut the lid, and crack your screen. an example of something unreasonable is if you leave your laptop on the hood of car, forget about, and get in and start driving. it IS unfortunate but they do treat customers with the accidental damage warranty with more respect.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

At Apple, you may be able to get a new computer, but it's definitely not going to be much better than the one you already have. They match the defective machine's original (not including user-installed upgrades) specs to a new computer. So even if you had a top-of-the-line PowerBook G4, you're only getting a MacBook or possibly low-end MacBook Pro back.


----------

